# My new toy!



## 9kuuby9 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've just recieved a very plesant toy to play with!

It's a big hot plate with a stirrer; it's reaches temperatures up to 550°C and a stirring capacity up to 25L 8) and a Microcrystal ceramic black top plate
lot's of good features!
and the best of all it has a big surface area of 300mmx300mm


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jul 11, 2013)

What did that Hot Twister cost and where can I get one!?

Derek


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> What did that Hot Twister cost and where can I get one!?
> 
> Derek



As far as I know it's only available in Europe, UK and Australia.

It will set you at least 550$ back, without any taxes if sent to the US.


http://www.maplescientific.co.uk/products/stirrers-and-hotplates/microcrystal-top-stirrer-hotplate


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jul 11, 2013)

... :shock: ..... I think i will keep using my stick, flint, and steel. :lol: 

Derek.


----------

